
Hispanic New York Project: Hispanic or Latino? By Marlene Peralta (amNewYork) - jg2009
http://hispanicnewyorkproject.blogspot.com/2010/10/hispanic-or-latino-by-marlene-peralta.html?spref=tw
======
pavel_lishin
So, why is Latino better than Hispanic? They explain why "Hispanic" is a poor
choice (one I agree with, it's like using 'Anglo' for white people, which is a
category a Slav with Jewish ancestry like me doesn't fit into on any level) -
but why is Latino a better choice?

------
pavel_lishin
Blogspam. The actual content is here:
[http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.812039/the-debate-is-it-
latin...](http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.812039/the-debate-is-it-latino-or-
hispanic-1.2343407)

